# What was your pregnancy like?



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

One of the wildest things to happen in human existence, so how was it?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I kind of liked it.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

First was pretty normal, but we both almost died during childbirth. Emergency csection. He was in the NICU and I lost too much blood. I was out of it for two days.

Second, bed rest for six months due to placenta previa which resulted in a second c section.

Third I had severe hyperemisis. Id vomit up to 20 or 30 times a day. Lost weight, dehydration, multiple hospitalizations, ripped esophagus from dry heaving, zofran pump with added reglan and phenergan for good measure.
The worst part is people around me did't really understand it and wanted to brush it off as "normal morning sickness" and tell me to eat crackers etc. I got so dehydrated my kidneys almost shut down. Thankfully my husband forced me to go to the ER. It was pure hell. And due to having had 3 c sections the dr advised me against future pregnancies as I had a high chance of uterine rupture. So I had my tubes tied. 



The universe has other ideas. Lol

I had my fourth child pretty much against medical advice. I had to see a high risk specialist, be strictly monitored, be very very careful about physical activity and on modified bed rest. I also struggled with anemia and gestational diabetes. Im not overweight and my diet is excellent but it was hard to combat and I still deal with insulin resistance as a result. During my c section i heard my dr gasp and saw her cross herself. My uterine wall was so thin, she could see his face. She said if the placenta had been in the front, I'd have most likely have bled to death from severe acrreta. She advised absolutely no more babies. He was also huge at ten pounds and I'm a very petite person at 154 cm so I resembled a weeble. 


After finding out how close I had come to dying, my husband gladly had a vasectomy.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

*Dang*, @Hellena Handbasket !!!
@Wellsy You're so weird. Where did this thread come from, weirdo? Are you pregnant? Eating pickles with peanut butter right now?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

The most interesting thing about my pregnancies is that:

--with my son I was convinced he was a girl and had a girl's name I was fiercely attached to. 

--with my daughter, I was convinced she was a boy and had a boy's name I was fiercely attached to. 

They've been disappointing me and thwarting my plans since day 1! :laughing:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Is there something you wanna tell us Wellsy?

Should we call you Daddy now?


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

#1 was terrible in every way a pregnancy can be, and even worse after birth.
#2 was all right.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> *Dang*, @*Hellena Handbasket* !!!
> @*Wellsy* You're so weird. Where did this thread come from, weirdo? Are you pregnant? Eating pickles with peanut butter right now?


Alot of women get pregnant. I don’t and wondering whats up with all that yo.
atm taking a break from painting bedroom walls.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> Alot of women get pregnant. I don’t and wondering whats up with all that yo.
> atm taking a break from painting bedroom walls.


Hmmm, interesting neural net. The boy is painting walls and thinking of pregnancy.....


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Is there something you wanna tell us Wellsy?
> 
> Should we call you Daddy now?


Nah, maybe someday Ill be Daddy Wellsy but not yet


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> Nah, maybe someday Ill be Daddy Wellsy but not yet


Is it evil that I kind of want you to have an ESTP child who never sits still and never listens to a word you say. :laughing:


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

We wanted our baby so it was happy. Then I expanded and it got uncomfortable since I gained half my body weight. My doctor warned me that it would take forever to lose the body weight but I wasn't concerned. Delivery was hellish because my son was substantial and I, small. Within two weeks, I had lost everything but ten pounds which was lost within six months. My doctor was surprised and a bit envious, lol.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Is it evil that I kind of want you to have an ESTP child who never sits still and never listens to a word you say. :laughing:


Is that your situation at the moment?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> Is that your situation at the moment?


Well, I have an ISTP who rarely listens. And an INFJ who will listen to me talk for hours and hours, but only because he doesn't know how to escape.


----------



## Alice Alipheese (Aug 16, 2019)

AnneM said:


> Well, I have an ISTP who rarely listens. And an INFJ who will listen to me talk for hours and hours, but only because he doesn't know how to escape.


atleast they are both introverts!

this thread has brought about many giggles. thank you guys.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Alice Alipheese said:


> atleast they are both introverts!


I know!! Thank you, Jesus!! I think about that a lot. My husband is, too. Otherwise, I would've offed myself a long time ago.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

You just gave women permission to talk about their pregnancies. I see you like to live dangerously. :shocked::smilee: I can't believe it's only at 2 pages rn


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> You just gave women permission to talk about their pregnancies. I see you like to live dangerously. :shocked::smilee: I can't believe it's only at 2 pages rn


The only thing more boring than being pregnant is talking about pregnancy. 

It was cool, though, in the last trimester when I could watch their elbows or whatever bulge out of my belly like I had an alien in there or something.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Waiting for someone to pm me and ask for getting impregnated so then she can tell Wellsy her experience.

:brocoli: :brocoli: :brocoli: :brocoli: :brocoli:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Bad Bunny said:


> Can someone please come in the thread and say your pregnancy was fine, you only got sick once and had a safe childbirth?
> 
> Thanks


:happy: My pregnancies were very uneventful. I was so happy and proud to be having a child that it was all part of the adventure. I did have morning sickness, but not to an insane extent. It went away after the first trimester. There were some issues with heartburn in the third trimester with my daughter, and I ended up drinking a lot of goat's milk. She's STILL giving me heartburn more than 6 years later! 

I had both my children at home. Totally different labor experience with them! My son's was looooong and drawn out, but peaceful. My daughter's was fast and intense (but not necessarily painful). (In perfect sync with their personalities!) But both went off without a hitch, no complications _whatsoever_. Happy baby, happy mama afterward. That's the cool thing about natural childbirth....when you're done, you're done. The appropriate hormones take over and you're just in love. As long as you have someone holding down the fort and looking out for you, and you can lie in bed for days, it's like Heaven. 

I would relive my pregnancies and labor _in a heartbeat_. I liked those parts way better than taking care of these assholes day after day after day. 

There. Did that help? :heart::happy:


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

non-existent, cos i'm still too young (according to society) and i don't have a suitable partner yet :c
</3


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

AnneM said:


> :happy: My pregnancies were very uneventful. I was so happy and proud to be having a child that it was all part of the adventure. I did have morning sickness, but not to an insane extent. It went away after the first trimester. There were some issues with heartburn in the third trimester with my daughter, and I ended up drinking a lot of goat's milk. She's STILL giving me heartburn more than 6 years later!
> 
> I had both my children at home. Totally different labor experience with them! My son's was looooong and drawn out, but peaceful. My daughter's was fast and intense (but not necessarily painful). (In perfect sync with their personalities!) But both went off without a hitch, no complications _whatsoever_. Happy baby, happy mama afterward. That's the cool thing about natural childbirth....when you're done, you're done. The appropriate hormones take over and you're just in love. As long as you have someone holding down the fort and looking out for you, and you can lie in bed for days, it's like Heaven.
> 
> ...


Yes that helps ^-^ ty
Sounds like a very easy pregnancy and birth, compared to some.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Bad Bunny said:


> Yes that helps ^-^ ty
> Sounds like a very easy pregnancy and birth, compared to some.


Yes, I guess I'm just wary of posting my rosy stories when other women had such trying experiences. Seems in poor taste. But it is important for woman who haven't gone thru it to know that it isn't necessarily traumatic and CAN actually be quite enjoyable.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

AnneM said:


> Yes, I guess I'm just wary of posting my rosy stories when other women had such trying experiences. Seems in poor taste. But it is important for woman who haven't gone thru it to know that it isn't necessarily traumatic and CAN actually be quite enjoyable.


Nah. It's okay. I wouldn't wish a horrible pregnancy on anyone (except this one dude) so I do like to hear about good experiences. I also will rarely tell my horror stories to newly pregnant women as to not traumatize them or they come with a disclaimer.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Bad Bunny said:


> Can someone please come in the thread and say your pregnancy was fine, you only got sick once and had a safe childbirth?
> 
> Thanks


My first pregnancy, outside of bit of nausea at the early stages, was wonderful. My husband and I married young (20 me, 21 him) but waited several years before having children. When we decided we were ready for a child we had a bit of trouble conceiving at first. Took about a year to get pregnant. Once we realized I was pregnant we were beyond excited. We could hardly wait to meet our our new little one. My husband was awesome throughout the pregnancy (he is still awesome) and definitely pampered me a bit.

At first I didn't really gain as much weight as they wanted me to, but I made up for it later. Ended up gaining about 20 pounds, but was able to lose most of it within about 3 weeks after my daughter was born. I worked full time and sometimes a bit more during my pregnancy with no problems whatsoever. I went on maternity leave one work day before she was born. I remember my boss expressing fear that I was going to have the baby there at the office. I didn't have a physical job (was an office manager) so I saw no reason not to work as long as possible, especially since I felt fine. 

I remember how exciting and kinda strange it was when I began to feel my daughter moving around inside me. She got hiccups all the time, it was so funny to watch my belly jerking back and forth. Not painful at all, but kinda strange to watch. She loved music and really started kicking up a storm when we found something with a good strong beat. It was so cool and a bit weird to see her little foot or hand dragging across my belly. My husband loved feeling her move, talking to her. It was quite touching for me to see his interest and joy as well.

My husband and I attended child birth classes together and that was a lot of fun. I don't why but I got the biggest kick out of the class session where the men wore an empathy belly. The class was great, they talked to us about what to expect, they instructed the daddies how to best help, how to be a coach, etc. We had a lot of fun in the class and it was nice talking to other couples who were experiencing the same things we were.

My daughter is very like her daddy with blonde hair and blue eyes. She also has his sweet temperament. She is now married and with a young adorable 2 year old son of her own. (no bias here at all from this grandma) I have a great relationship with my daughter and I am so very glad she is a part of my life.

I also have a son that I get along great with as well but getting him here was not quite as smooth sailing as my daughter, but I would do it all again because he was so worth it. He is also married and has a biological child of his own as well as two stepchildren. I get along great with both of my children and consider myself quite blessed to have been a part of bringing them into this world.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I had no serious problems during my pregnancies, but they both still sucked balls. 
First I puked and puked and puked some more. Then i had blood tests taken (which I hate, they have to keep trying to get my veins and im always left bruised) and they lost them. Then i had blood tests taken again and the put them in the wrong vials (I swear they were just stealing my blood at this point). Then I suffered with terrible heartburn and middle of the night leg cramps. Which were so painful, I woke up as I was sitting up to grab my calf muscle to rub and squeeze in a vain attempt to ease the pain. I couldn't even scream or tell my bf to fuck off when he asked me what was wrong. 
I didnt bloom at all. I was always uncomfortable, they always seemed to have their feet under my ribs, my ass was huge and I waddled everywhere like a fat ass duck. 
Then I puked all the way through labour, bled for 6 weeks and spent the next several months looking like death warmed up, with horrible dark circles around my eyes.

However, I loved it when my babies moved inside me, especially when they could be seen moving under my skin. That was cool. Also when they got hiccups and my belly would be 'hiccupping' away. My youngest used to get hiccups regularly and he still does now. He can't have a laughing fit without getting hiccups afterwards, it's funny that he had them regularly from before he was even born.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Yes, I guess I'm just wary of posting my rosy stories when other women had such trying experiences. Seems in poor taste. But it is important for woman who haven't gone thru it to know that it isn't necessarily traumatic and CAN actually be quite enjoyable.


I really wanted to do it the way you did when I found out I was pregnant. It just wasn't practical once we found out all the complications involved. However, I have heard from women who do it naturally at home like this, not one of them have had a negative experience as a result. So nice. : )

I don't resent other people's great pregnancies at all. <3


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

brightflashes said:


> However, I have heard from women who do it naturally at home like this, not one of them have had a negative experience as a result. So nice. : )


My mother had six homebirths. With the youngest, my brother, there were complications because he has Down's Syndrome and had holes in his heart. The midwives just transported her to the hospital. It didn't cause any problems that he wasn't born at the hospital. 

I as well as two of my sisters have had successful homebirths, five in all. Proudly carrying on the tradition!


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

My fave was seeing his little foot or hand against my belly. Beyond cute! His most active time was when I was laying in the bath where I would remain longer just to watch him (normally a shower person since I'm impatient). Pretty sure he would have received a '10' for his acrobatics at the Olympics.

The reason why babies are more active while you're laying still and relaxing, is because of the lack of rocking motion when you move around, which normally puts them to sleep.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

AnneM said:


> My mother had six homebirths. With the youngest, my brother, there were complications because he has Down's Syndrome and had holes in his heart. The midwives just transported her to the hospital. It didn't cause any problems that he wasn't born at the hospital.
> 
> I as well as two of my sisters have had successful homebirths, five in all. Proudly carrying on the tradition!


I briefly mentioned my second wasn't so easy, but I have often wondered if my choices brought on the difficulties. My son was a big baby and to top it off I had a sinus infection the last 2 months of pregnancy and the medication they felt comfortable prescribing was not strong enough to get rid of it. When my OB suggested I be induced I jumped on it. My mother warned against it and felt that I would be more likely to end up with a c-section if I let them induce me, but I was tired and it sounded like a good idea at the time. My OB said the baby was plenty big enough and we were within a week or two of my due date.

Unfortunately, my son was not turned the correct way and the cord was around his neck several times and I ended up with an emergency C-section. Of course there is no way to know for sure, but I've wondered if it could have been avoided if I had just let things take their normal course. Oh well, I'll never know and really there is no point in second guessing. I was definitely happy to hear my son crying (brought tears to my eyes) after they delivered him in light of the fact that they said we were losing his heartbeat prior to delivery.

My daughter and son in law elected to have my grandson at a birthing center delivered by a midwife. My daughter did great and went home a few hours later. The cost was substantially less and they felt more in control of the whole process. Had there been any difficulties the hospital was nearby.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@jamaix I am ashamed to say that I used to be quite militant in my thinking about natural births. I was pretty forceful in my attitudes with friends about the evils of hospital births. I'm so happy I've grown up a little bit! No woman should feel anything but joy about her baby.....when I encounter women, online or IRL, who have doubts or guilt about their decisions and/or the way things went in the hospital, it makes me ache. I never, never, never want to be the way I was again....about homebirth, or breastfeeding, or homeschooling, or whatever thing _I've_ chosen to do. Parenting is freaking hard! And confusing! Whatever way people can hack it is good in my book. 


But.......all that being said, if I had been induced with my son, who was supposedly past his due date 3 weeks (he wasn't.....I have weird cycles, and we were totally guessing on the date of conception), he would've definitely been delivered C-section. The cord was around his neck twice. The labor was so long because he was working his way down gradually. Babies really are better at being in charge of the birth process than anybody else.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Frankly, my son and I would have died with a home birth. After 72 hours of labor, I broke and had a C-section. That's when they noticed that he had the umbilical cord wrapped around his chest, under his armpits (no fetal distress). That's also why during the 72 hours, he was a bungee cord baby, trying to come down and then, bouncing back up. Btw, we didn't have a second child. Wonder why, lol?

Avoid militancy when it comes to natural birth or not. People's lives depend on it.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

> non-existent, cos i'm still too young (according to society) and i don't have a suitable partner yet :c
> </3


Hi, belissima :wink:



AnneM said:


> :happy: My pregnancies were very uneventful. I was so happy and proud to be having a child that it was all part of the adventure. I did have morning sickness, but not to an insane extent. It went away after the first trimester. There were some issues with heartburn in the third trimester with my daughter, and I ended up drinking a lot of goat's milk. She's STILL giving me heartburn more than 6 years later!


Yep, your heart still burns, la vecchia signora







Sent from my SO-03J using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

contradictionary said:


> Hi, belissima :wink:


And one thing I will continuously stay away from is flirty married men.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wow, @contradictionary , I am so happy that video is on THIS thread! :heart:


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I mostly remember the hunger. When I was hungry it felt like a sharp, acute pain. It would be like immediate ravenous...I felt like I had to eat or I was going through some kind of emergency.

I guess I was poor and I didn't always have a lot of food to eat. It wasn't like in the movies where the pregnant woman gets to eat jars of pickles and peanut butter. I got one jar of pickles once, I remember. It was so good. But other times I actually ate dog food for protein...it didn't taste good, but at least it was protein.

I was pretty young and I just didn't have the resources I'd have had if I was older. It's funny with older mothers though, because I got into working in pre-school in order to be able to survive and work but to also spend time with my child, and the older mothers--some of them were pretty catty. Like they were jealous of me because I was young. I always thought that was so stupid because they had money and security and never probably ate dog food. But people only see what they can see of others, I guess--they saw my young body and I saw their housing and food security. Bleh.

So the only other thing I noticed aside from the ravenous, quick onset hunger, was that I developed an extreme aversion to touch, especially from my partner.

Around third trimester maybe I made another bed and I slept by myself. I was so uncomfortable--too hot, didn't want to touch him...didn't want to physically be anywhere near him. Even in labor the nurse would sometimes rub my back or something and it felt okay (I did mostly a natural birth with no pain medications--and after 16 hours of labor that's pretty fucking painful), but when my partner tried to massage my back I couldn't stand it. I could not stand him touching me. So I'm sure that was wonderful for him.

Then after I gave birth I refused to allow any extended family into the room for like a day, and I wouldn't let anyone other than myself, my partner, and the nurses/doctors touch or hold the baby for several days. It was like a primitive feeling protective instinct. My in-laws hated me, probably. But it was this primal feeling like no one touches or holds my baby. A protective instinct.

(I'm not trying to say older mothers are catty, but it was really mostly one...just seemed so stupid to me. But I guess it is annoying that women mostly have to wait till they are older till they are economically able to have a child, but at that time their bodies can have more trouble. Pregnancy and motherhood is weird--I remember running into this well off, middle class woman who was married and she was distraught that she seemed unable to conceive and it was this huge emotional issue for her and how she wished to have a baby, and then for me it was something my body just did--I wasn't mentally mature and I was not economically independent. 

It was interesting to finally hear my mother talk about her pregnancy with me too--which might shed light on her reaction to my pregnancy. But I guess that when she was pregnant with me she became homeless, but fortunately her sister was able to let her live at her house, and that is where I lived when I was a baby. I can't imagine how much anxiety she must have felt, on top of being pregnant to then become homeless. But I guess I'm mentioning it because people's pregnancies can be very different depending on lots of factors. I can't imagine being told when you are 8 months pregnant, that you are homeless.)


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

MeltedSorbet said:


> I mostly remember the hunger. When I was hungry it felt like a sharp, acute pain. It would be like immediate ravenous...I felt like I had to eat or I was going through some kind of emergency.
> 
> I guess I was poor and I didn't always have a lot of food to eat. It wasn't like in the movies where the pregnant woman gets to eat jars of pickles and peanut butter. I got one jar of pickles once, I remember. It was so good. But other times I actually ate dog food for protein...it didn't taste good, but at least it was protein.
> 
> ...


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

; said:


> And one thing I will continuously stay away from is flirty married men.


Never say never :smug:



AnneM said:


> Wow, @*contradictionary* , I am so happy that video is on THIS thread! :heart:


She eyes me like a Pisces when I am weak
I've been locked inside your _heart-shaped box_ for weeks
Broken hymen of your Highness, I'm left back
Throw down your umbilical noose so I can climb right back











* *


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@contradictionary !!!! 



> Broken hymen of your Highness, I'm left back
> Throw down your umbilical noose so I can climb right back


THAT'S what he's saying?! All these years I've been singing along....something about "bare cabooses." One thing's for sure, Kurt never took any diction classes. 

But anyway, _have_ you been trapped in there??? Is that why it keeps skipping beats? Are you chewing on something, like a rat in a cage? I thought my anxiety was just coming back....


----------

